# Inhalt Kopieren & woanders eintragen



## 》Anfänger《 (22. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

Im PDF-Dokument wird das Feld craftnote_1_project_name automatisch ausgefüllt
dieser Inhalt soll aber auch unten in Feld Text15 erscheinen.

Ich habe schon versucht beide Felder mit craftnote_1_project_name zu bennen , aber dann werden sie nicht mehr automatisch ausgefüllt , ich kann craftnote_1_project_name nur einmal benutzen!

Adobe Acrobat DC kann JavaScript verarbeiten
wie zb. beim Datum


Spoiler



var f = this.getField("date_today");
f.value = util.printd("dd.mm.yyyy", new Date());



ich benötige ein Script was den Inhalt eines Feldes kopiert und in ein anderes Feld einfügt/überträgt
Bsp. Wenn ich in Feld 1 den Namen eintrage bzw. er automatisch eingetragen wird , soll er überall da eingetragen werden wo er benötigt wird zb. in Feld15 , damit ich nicht 2-3x den Namen schreiben muss


----------



## Flown (22. Apr 2020)

Hier das duplikat also bitte HIER weitermachen: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/inhalt-kopieren-und-woanders-einfuegen.188019/


----------

